# Cafe NERO



## Cloud (Mar 9, 2019)

Just been yesterday first time in three years and first time since I got my own brewing equipment. Coffee was terrible,over extracted with poor body. Noticed they don't clean portafilters between brewing. Sometimes they sit there attached to machine after brewing for considerable time and probably block baskets when puck is drying. Not a great experience.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Cloud matches up with my last visit about 8 years ago


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Although they are my least hated high street coffee 'big 3', I find them inconsistent. Some days it can be quite acceptable, others days awful.

One day when it was quiet I had a chat to the supervisor...

They use a 15g dose, 1:3 ratio and aim for 22-ish seconds extraction time. The grinder (Macap MXD - 75mm flat) is adjusted to suit, but never the timer so the dose will vary depending with grind adjustment. I doubt it's adjusted from the start of the day to the end. The machines are Faema E91 Ambassadors with 3 or 4 groups and a fancy water filtration system, OEM portafilter basket. They never clean the portafilter after each shot, just knock it out, grind in fresh, and use a mechanical lever tamper (all done very quickly), lock and load, press the button, go off and do something else.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

They are my second-most hated. If I had to go to one of the big three, I'd choose Costa first, then Caffé Nero. And I wouldn't go to Starbucks even if I had to! 😀


----------

